# Training in euthanasia techniques.



## Jp07 (Nov 24, 2012)

Does anyone know where you can get formal training in techniques to euthanise rodents?

Thanks


----------



## Alasse12 (Jul 29, 2011)

At a research lab maybe.


----------



## Ryanbrown89 (Aug 10, 2013)

What sort of scale are you looking at doing


----------



## NickF (Apr 24, 2012)

Jp07 said:


> Does anyone know where you can get formal training in techniques to euthanise rodents?
> 
> Thanks


Where are you located? And what rodents are you looking to be using?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I watched someone kill 30 rats by grabbing them by the base of the tail and hitting their heads on a hard surface. It was very quick but I dont think I could bring myself to do it.


----------



## NickF (Apr 24, 2012)

SiUK said:


> I watched someone kill 30 rats by grabbing them by the base of the tail and hitting their heads on a hard surface. It was very quick but I dont think I could bring myself to do it.



This is a very common method but has a lot of room for error. Not something I'd recommend for a beginner that's for sure


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

I just take mine out old them , then a quick sharp knock to back of head and its over,


----------



## Jp07 (Nov 24, 2012)

*Finally got through to animal health*

I finally got through to animal health. They informed me that mechanical killing in emergency situations are fine but any planned killing must be using CO2. As of April you will need to apply for a certificate of competence through your local authority. If they are to be sold or given away you need to register through animal by products at animal health.


----------



## NickF (Apr 24, 2012)

Jp07 said:


> I finally got through to animal health. They informed me that mechanical killing in emergency situations are fine but any planned killing must be using CO2. As of April you will need to apply for a certificate of competence through your local authority. If they are to be sold or given away you need to register through animal by products at animal health.


Really? I guess it would be difficult to assess competence of manual dispatching for the LA without spending a fortune, but Co2 is very nasty in my opinion.


----------



## Ryanbrown89 (Aug 10, 2013)

NickF said:


> Really? I guess it would be difficult to assess competence of manual dispatching for the LA without spending a fortune, but Co2 is very nasty in my opinion.


How come


----------



## NickF (Apr 24, 2012)

Ryanbrown89 said:


> How come


Well, for one rodents are primarily scent based animals. So to begin with, it would involve placing them in an unfamiliar environment (the chamber) that undoubtedly still has the pheromones of the previous animal that had been killed in there which would cause extreme psychological distress. Next, Co2 is a nasty irritant to the eyes and nose. The eyes will sting and the nose will feel like it's on fire.. Also, there is a lot of room for error. If it is introduced to the chamber too quickly, you run the risk of freezing the rodents eyes as it is an extremely cold gas. Unfortunately they do not just "go to sleep peacefully", it is an extremely distressing procedure that will take ~4-5 minutes before the animal is actually dead. I understand with larger rats mechanical methods such as cervical dislocation is much tougher to carry out due to the sheer size of the C1-3 vertebrae which is why concussion or Co2 is preferred. If you are competent with concussion of the brain then the animal will pass quickly, however if the cranium is missed, or not enough force used the animal will be placed in extreme agony until the final blow is dealt.

Here's a quick list of the most humane methods in my opinion providing they are carried out by a competent individual:


Mice all ages: Cervical dislocation

Rats up to 21 days: Cervical dislocation

Rats 21 days & over: Concussion of the brain (Co2 will also be an option here)


I can provide more information if needed.


----------

